# This is awesome!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys. I promise this is not a trick!

Make this thing full screen and follow the instructions.

[movie]http://clip.break.com/dnet/media/content/cool_optical_illusion.wmv[/movie]


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks... I just puked.





j/k


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It was really cool when the colors changed and the nekkid girls started flying! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> It was really cool when the colors changed and the nekkid girls started flying! :mrgreen:


Yeah right? Where your nekkid girls on a tropical island smoking cigars, drinkin' rum & shootin' 45's at coconuts? oh' wait maybe that was just me.... :mrgreen:

cuz, I bet it's probably coming..... :roll:

side note: to whom it may concern, I don't drink while I shoot my weapons... "joke"


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Not sure if I can list 'em on line. Don't want to get banned just yet.  :smt028 :smt118


Come on, Charlie! Tell us, please please please . . . !


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Not sure if I can list 'em on line. Don't want to get banned just yet.  :smt028 :smt118


Just link them with a **NWS** warning.


----------

